# استلام شبكات الهواء المضغوط



## fayek9 (24 أبريل 2012)

كيف يتم استلام شبكات الهواء المضغوط مع العلم ان ضغط التشغيل لن يزيد عن 10 بار و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## دبوسه (24 أبريل 2012)

بس ياسيدى يتم ضغط الشبكة على ضغط مرة ونصف من ضغط التشغيل ويترك لمده 24 ساعة ويتم مراقبه الضغط لو نزل يبقى فيه تسريب ولو منزلش يبقى تمام
وممكن تعمل حاجه حلوه تعمل ضغط للمواسير على مرة ونصف من ضعط التشغيل وتكشف على التسريب عند الوصلا ممكن بالطرية العاديه باستخدام الصابون الرغوه يعنى


----------



## fayek9 (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للرد


----------



## wael nesim (20 مايو 2013)

مشكور مهندس دبوسة على ردك, وياريت لو معاك مراجع لل compressed air testing ترفعها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eyadinuae (21 مايو 2013)

يبقى حسب نوع التطبيق الذي عندك اذا كان صناعات غذائية ودوائية تختلف عن اذا كان عندك معمل صيانة مثلا صيانة السيارات احيانا تحتاج الى فحص الضغط فقط واحيانا تحتاج الى الضغط ونوعية الهواء يعني مثلا اذا كان لديك صناعات غذائية والهواء المضغوط هنا يدخل لتشغيل مكائن الصناعات الغذائية او التعبئة والتغليف عندها يجب ان تعرف نوعية الهواء ال Air Quality ان تكون خالية من الزيت والماء تماما اضافة الى الضغط المناسب .. ولكن اذا كان صناعة السيارات او صيانة عامة لتشغيل عدد مثلا فالضغط فقط كما اشار لها الاخ دبوسة اعلاه .. 
وهنا وضعت لك بعض المواضيع لقرائتها :
http://www.druckluft-effizient.de/downloads/fakten/facts-00-09.pdf

[URL]https://www.aibonline.org/newsletter/Magazine/Mar_Apr2012/6CompressedAir.pdf

http://airtesting.com/compressed-air-testing/[/URL]

Air Quality Standards ISO 8573.1 & ISO12500 | Compressed Air Best Practices


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

